# Rear Toe Arms. Does anybody know where to find these?



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Toe arms, toe links, toe rods, rear suspension link, I don't know what they're called exactly but it is an adjustable rod to adjust the toe in the rear. The bushings are shot and creates a terrible creaking sound over every small bump. If I could find the bushings somewhere, I would just get those however after a lengthy search, and ending up with some G8 rear toe arm bushings, I can't find them anywhere. After finding the part number for the links, I found them on gmpartsdirect for $250 each  Has anyone else had to deal with this? Or know where I can find aftermarket ones for cheaper? I have checked Kollar, Pedders, and Whiteline with no luck. Thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

SpicyRed06 said:


> Toe arms, toe links, toe rods, rear suspension link, I don't know what they're called exactly but it is an adjustable rod to adjust the toe in the rear. The bushings are shot and creates a terrible creaking sound over every small bump. If I could find the bushings somewhere, I would just get those however after a lengthy search, and ending up with some G8 rear toe arm bushings, I can't find them anywhere. After finding the part number for the links, I found them on gmpartsdirect for $250 each  Has anyone else had to deal with this? Or know where I can find aftermarket ones for cheaper? I have checked Kollar, Pedders, and Whiteline with no luck. Thanks to anyone who can help.


I am not sure what you bushings you are talking about. I've never seen a serviceable toe link bushing. I know that Gforce1320 and Hendrix both sell aftermarket links themselves.


----------



## SpicyRed06 (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I went with Hendrix.


----------

